# Paneling Over plaster walls?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hire someone who knows how to do this. Covering up plaster walls with paneling would not be a solution for me.
Ron


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel your pain, I've had to do it with 2 layers, nevermind 4. It's easier to just remove the whole drywall and put new. While you're in there you can also rearrange electrical if you want, like add more receptacles, switches or w/e, and if it's an outside wall then it gives you a chance to see how well insulated it is, and if it should be insulated more.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Mecca421 said:


> Hi, im remodeling my kitchen which has 4 layers of wallpaper that is almost impossible to remove, ive used every product, but this stuff it just on there. it takes 30 min to remove 2 square feet.. trust me ive tried everything, now im at the point where id rather cover it with paneling.. My question is.. is that possible? i have about 9 foot ceilings and i dont think paneling nails will hold it to the wall, since the plaster likes the crack when nailed into... WHAT DO I DO??? i steamed the walls and it doesnt help remove the paper, even after scoring it first.. *im* *ready to knock the walls down and drywall it* lol// please help../ thank you


That’s what I’d do, well at least knock the plaster down without the walls.

Sometimes it’s time to get rid of the old and start with new.


----------



## Mecca421 (May 27, 2010)

knocking out the walls would be such a huge job when the only thing stopping me is wallpaper. maybe i can get really textured paper, and just put that over the whats left. whoever owned this house put wallpaper on the walls celings, everywhere. i want to smack them sooo bad lol/ idk i might call around to see if anyone can remove it. i just can see knocking down those huge walls in the kitchen. thanx tho guys


----------

